# Inter - Barcellona: 6 novembre 2018 ore 21. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (5 Novembre 2018)

Inter - Barcellona, quarta partita del girone di Champions League. Le due squadre si ritrovano di fronte dopo la vittoria dei catalani nella partita di andata.

Inter - Barcellona si giocherà martedì 6 novembre 2018 alle ore 21 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.

Dove vedere Inter - Barcellona in tv?

Diretta su Sky

Seguiranno news e commenti


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Novembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Inter - Barcellona, quarta partita del girone di Champions League. Le due squadre si ritrovano di fronte dopo la vittoria dei catalani nella partita di andata.
> 
> Inter - Barcellona si giocherà martedì 6 novembre 2018 alle ore 21 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> ...



Con le chiappe che si ritrovano questi non mi meraviglierei in un 1-0 al 90 esimo su colpo di schiena di Icardi.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (6 Novembre 2018)

Poteva già stare 3/4-0 il barca... giocano benissimo ma sbagliano gol facili


----------



## hakaishin (6 Novembre 2018)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Poteva già stare 3/4-0 il barca... giocano benissimo ma sbagliano gol facili



Barca straripante 
L’inter è poca cosa a questi livelli...squadra solo fisica con pochissima tecnica.
Suarez è un fenomeno 
Certo che andare in Europa con vecino


----------



## hakaishin (6 Novembre 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Con le chiappe che si ritrovano questi non mi meraviglierei in un 1-0 al 90 esimo su colpo di schiena di Icardi.



Ci stavo pensando prima..guarda che è possibile


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Novembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ci stavo pensando prima..guarda che è possibile



Vedrai, ho guardato tutto il primo tempo e sono stati presi a pallonate per 45' senza segnare. Vedrai


----------



## Pamparulez2 (6 Novembre 2018)

Presi a pallonate. Solo con noi il barca segnava almeno un tiro su tre?


----------



## hakaishin (6 Novembre 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Vedrai, ho guardato tutto il primo tempo e sono stati presi a pallonate per 45' senza segnare. Vedrai



Non me lo dire pure tu che già io ne sono convinto


----------



## Schism75 (6 Novembre 2018)

Noi stavamo perdendo già 4 a 0, ma questi no. Poi dice che non hanno fortuna. Eppoi il tottenham


----------



## sunburn (6 Novembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Barca straripante
> L’inter è poca cosa a questi livelli...squadra solo fisica con pochissima tecnica.
> Suarez è un fenomeno
> Certo che andare in Europa con vecino



Tu non parlare che hai vinto le stesse Champions di Valerio Fiori...


----------



## hakaishin (6 Novembre 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Tu non parlare che hai vinto le stesse Champions di Valerio Fiori...



Si ma che cosa c’entra?


----------



## sunburn (6 Novembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si ma che cosa c’entra?



Boh, l'ho sentito nominare oggi, mi ha fatto sempre ridere il fatto che abbia vinto due Champions e avevo il bisogno di condividerlo con il Mondo. 

Comunque, noi andiamo in Europa con Borini e Bertolacci. Ad avercene di Vecino...


----------



## Schism75 (6 Novembre 2018)

Ma dembele quanto è scarso? Fisicamente sarà velocissimo, ma tecnicamente mi pare imbarazzante. Mi aveva fatto stesse impressioni al Dortmund


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (6 Novembre 2018)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Noi stavamo perdendo già 4 a 0, ma questi no. Poi dice che non hanno fortuna. Eppoi il tottenham



La stessa cosa che ho pensato io: avessimo giocato noi come l’Inter, adesso saremmo sotto di 4-5 gol! Hanno una fortuna assurda ...


----------



## hakaishin (6 Novembre 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Boh, l'ho sentito nominare oggi, mi ha fatto sempre ridere il fatto che abbia vinto due Champions e avevo il bisogno di condividerlo con il Mondo.
> 
> Comunque, noi andiamo in Europa con Borini e Bertolacci. Ad avercene di Vecino...


 ok
Si ma io parlavo dell’inter, non c’entra il milan. Vecino in certi contesti è raccapricciante


----------



## hakaishin (6 Novembre 2018)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Ma dembele quanto è scarso? Fisicamente sarà velocissimo, ma tecnicamente mi pare imbarazzante. Mi aveva fatto stesse impressioni al Dortmund



Un pacco clamoroso 
Il barca è disperato


----------



## hakaishin (6 Novembre 2018)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> La stessa cosa che ho pensato io: avessimo giocato noi come l’Inter, adesso saremmo sotto di 4-5 gol! Hanno una fortuna assurda ...



Hanno un buon portiere anche...


----------



## Schism75 (6 Novembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Hanno un buon portiere anche...



Ma stasera non è che sia stato così decisivo, é che il barca è molto impreciso sotto porta.


----------



## Boomer (6 Novembre 2018)

Pazzesco il Barca avrà tirato 30 volte e tipo 9 in porta. Solo l' Inter poteva riuscire nell'impresa di non subire gol.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (6 Novembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Hanno un buon portiere anche...



Le qualità di Handanovic, salvo qualche fisiologico errore, sono indiscutibili. Secondo me, però, oggi sono stati graziati dalla scarsa vena realizzativa degli attaccanti catalani: con un po’ più di precisione, la partita sarebbe finita nel primo tempo. A noi, a prescindere da Donnarumma, avrebbero calato il poker come minimo!


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (6 Novembre 2018)

Come non detto


----------



## 1972 (6 Novembre 2018)

e ci si lamenta di gigio!!


----------



## hakaishin (6 Novembre 2018)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Le qualità di Handanovic, salvo qualche fisiologico errore, sono indiscutibili. Secondo me, però, oggi sono stati graziati dalla scarsa vena realizzativa degli attaccanti catalani: con un po’ più di precisione, la partita sarebbe finita nel primo tempo. A noi, a prescindere da Donnarumma, avrebbero calato il poker come minimo!



Sfiga, imprecisioni, e un ottima partita di handanovic e skriniar


----------



## chicagousait (6 Novembre 2018)

Finalmente hanno segnato gli spagnoli


----------



## hakaishin (6 Novembre 2018)

Golll


----------



## Boomer (6 Novembre 2018)

Mai visto un culo del genere. Mai visto.


----------



## chicagousait (6 Novembre 2018)

Come nn detto; hanno pareggiato


----------



## markjordan (6 Novembre 2018)

gollonzo


----------



## 1972 (6 Novembre 2018)

e il portiere del barca?


----------



## Hellscream (6 Novembre 2018)

Vanno avanti così da tipo un anno e mezzo. Gli altri giocano, fanno 40 tiri in porta e e se gli va bene fanno un gol. Loro fanno due tiri negli ultimi tre minuti di partita e pareggiano/vincono le partite. Boh.


----------



## hakaishin (6 Novembre 2018)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Vanno avanti così da tipo un anno e mezzo. Gli altri giocano, fanno 40 tiri in porta e e se gli va bene fanno un gol. Loro fanno due tiri negli ultimi tre minuti di partita e pareggiano/vincono le partite. Boh.



Si ma che schifo
Questi mi fanno paura


----------



## 1972 (6 Novembre 2018)

arriveranno almeno in semifinale, segnatevelo.......


----------



## Schism75 (6 Novembre 2018)

Che fortuna, mamma mia.


----------



## hakaishin (6 Novembre 2018)

1972 ha scritto:


> arriveranno almeno in semifinale, segnatevelo.......



Ho paura tu abbia ragione 
È anno fortunato


----------



## sunburn (6 Novembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ho paura tu abbia ragione
> È anno fortunato


Mah, mah. Secondo me, anche con la fortuna che si ritrovano, col Tottenham perdono. In Inghilterra per le italiane è sempre stato complicato(eccezione la Juve col Manchester). A quel punto rischierebbero di uscire.


----------



## Cataldinho (6 Novembre 2018)

Buciano Sculetti la sfanga ancora


----------



## juventino (6 Novembre 2018)

L’Inter deve iniziare seriamente a pensare che a giugno Icardi busserà la porta per un contratto a due cifre, dal momento che avrà la fila; finora è stato abbastanza ignorato perché privo di vetrina internazionale, ma adesso non passerà più inosservato.


----------



## Boomer (6 Novembre 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> L’Inter deve iniziare seriamente a pensare che a giugno Icardi busserà la porta per un contratto a due cifre, dal momento che avrà la fila; finora è stato abbastanza ignorato perché privo di vetrina internazionale, ma adesso non passerà più inosservato.



E chi se lo prende? Il Chelsea è l'unica squadra che potrebbe volerlo visto che hanno Morata. Lewa se rimane al Bayern di certo non vanno a prendersi Icardi. Il Real ha Benzema eterno , il barca ha suarez , la Juve ha penaldo , il milan ha higuain , l' utd ha lukaku , il city ha aguero e jesus , il liverpool ha firmino , gli spurs hanno Kane...


----------



## Stex (6 Novembre 2018)

incredibile... e parlano di squadra che non molla mai... ma han fatto un tiro x caso in tutta la partita... odio l'inter.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (6 Novembre 2018)

che squadra vergognosa e patetica. non li reggo proprio. nemmeno la juve mi porta a livelli di odio del genere,presi a pallonate per 85 minuti poi trovano sempre il gollonzo finale che li tiene a galla. 
la Gazzetta domani sarà in delirio anche se l'inter avrebbe meritato di perdere 7-1...siamo in italia del resto


----------



## Victorss (6 Novembre 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> E chi se lo prende? Il Chelsea è l'unica squadra che potrebbe volerlo visto che hanno Morata. Lewa se rimane al Bayern di certo non vanno a prendersi Icardi. Il Real ha Benzema eterno , il barca ha suarez , la Juve ha penaldo , il milan ha higuain , l' utd ha lukaku , il city ha aguero e jesus , il liverpool ha firmino , gli spurs hanno Kane...



Icardi per me sarà il prossimo puntero del Real Madrid.


----------



## juventino (6 Novembre 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> E chi se lo prende? Il Chelsea è l'unica squadra che potrebbe volerlo visto che hanno Morata. Lewa se rimane al Bayern di certo non vanno a prendersi Icardi. Il Real ha Benzema eterno , il barca ha suarez , la Juve ha penaldo , il milan ha higuain , l' utd ha lukaku , il city ha aguero e jesus , il liverpool ha firmino , gli spurs hanno Kane...



Psg, Bayern e United: Cavani ha 31 anni e i rapporti con Neymar non sono buoni, Lewa è da tempo che vuole cambiare aria e Lukaku è una mucca e lo stanno capendo pure a Manchester. Ci sarebbe pure il Real (Benzema non è eterno ed ha comunque bisogno di un partner), ma lì bisogna essere prima accettati dall’ambiente e Icardi non mi sembra il tipo giusto.


----------



## Boomer (6 Novembre 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Psg, Bayern e United: Cavani ha 31 anni e i rapporti con Neymar non sono buoni, Lewa è da tempo che vuole cambiare aria e Lukaku è una mucca e lo stanno capendo pure a Manchester. Ci sarebbe pure il Real (Benzema non è eterno ed ha comunque bisogno di un partner), ma lì bisogna essere prima accettati dall’ambiente e Icardi non mi sembra il tipo giusto.



Lukakka è forte. Con Mou sta pure facendo ridere un campione come Sanchez. Cacciano prima lui che Lukakka secondo me. Al PSG non ci avevo pensato ma Cavani dove lo sbologni? Al Bayern?

Icardi è l'opposto delle punte che hanno giocato al Real. Persino Van Nistelrooy il più scarso tecnicamente era comunque molto più forte di Icardi da quel pdv.


----------



## hakaishin (6 Novembre 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Mah, mah. Secondo me, anche con la fortuna che si ritrovano, col Tottenham perdono. In Inghilterra per le italiane è sempre stato complicato(eccezione la Juve col Manchester). A quel punto rischierebbero di uscire.



Passano il girone senza problemi vedrai


----------



## hakaishin (6 Novembre 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> L’Inter deve iniziare seriamente a pensare che a giugno Icardi busserà la porta per un contratto a due cifre, dal momento che avrà la fila; finora è stato abbastanza ignorato perché privo di vetrina internazionale, ma adesso non passerà più inosservato.



È davvero fortissimo oltre ad avere un badile di culo
Finalizzatore eccezionale 
Mi piacerebbe alla juve con cr7 e dybala


----------



## hakaishin (6 Novembre 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> E chi se lo prende? Il Chelsea è l'unica squadra che potrebbe volerlo visto che hanno Morata. Lewa se rimane al Bayern di certo non vanno a prendersi Icardi. Il Real ha Benzema eterno , il barca ha suarez , la Juve ha penaldo , il milan ha higuain , l' utd ha lukaku , il city ha aguero e jesus , il liverpool ha firmino , gli spurs hanno Kane...



Lo prende il real per me e attenzione allo united che senza mou venderà quel bidet di lukaku


----------



## hakaishin (6 Novembre 2018)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> che squadra vergognosa e patetica. non li reggo proprio. nemmeno la juve mi porta a livelli di odio del genere,presi a pallonate per 85 minuti poi trovano sempre il gollonzo finale che li tiene a galla.
> la Gazzetta domani sarà in delirio anche se l'inter avrebbe meritato di perdere 7-1...siamo in italia del resto



Ricordati che in Italia c’è molta voglia di inter...soprattutto con questo dominio juve


----------



## Boomer (6 Novembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> È davvero fortissimo oltre ad svere un badile di culo
> Finalizzatore eccezionale
> Mi piacerebbe alla juve con cr7 e dybala



Siamo propri ridotti male a considerare Icardi fortissimo. Io se fossi nel Real cercherei qualcun altro anche se in effetti c'è parecchia penuria di attaccanti forti giovani.


----------



## hakaishin (6 Novembre 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Lukakka è forte. Con Mou sta pure facendo ridere un campione come Sanchez. Cacciano prima lui che Lukakka secondo me. Al PSG non ci avevo pensato ma Cavani dove lo sbologni? Al Bayern?
> 
> Icardi è l'opposto delle punte che hanno giocato al Real. Persino Van Nistelrooy il più scarso tecnicamente era comunque molto più forte di Icardi da quel pdv.


Icardi segna, è un trezeguet più scarso ma è quel tipo di giocatore. Lui segna sempre soprattutto quando conta. Per me va al real, in seconda battuta dico united e psg
Su lukaku stendiamo un velo pietoso, un orango coi piedi al contrario, un cosa oscena


----------



## hakaishin (6 Novembre 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Siamo propri ridotti male a considerare Icardi fortissimo. Io se fossi nel Real cercherei qualcun altro anche se in effetti c'è parecchia penuria di attaccanti forti giovani.



Ragazzi il real ha bisogno di un attaccante che segni, benzema non è uno che segna tanto e comincia ad invecchiare, Lewandowski va per i 31, cavani ha iniziato il declino e fuori dal psg non andrà in una top, certo non sl real. Suarez non si muove.
Icardi è davvero forte come si può discutere? Parlano i fatti per lui. Che sia un demente non c’è dubbio ma è un attaccante di razza. Questo ha fatto 116 gol all’inter


----------



## Davidoff (7 Novembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ricordati che in Italia c’è molta voglia di inter...soprattutto con questo dominio juve



L'ho detto già tempo fa, la squadra che interromperà la striscia di scudetti bianconeri sarà l'Inter. Chiaramente non a breve, ne farete una quindicina di fila minimo, ma loro sono gli unici che possono avvicinarsi per rosa e aumento del fatturato.


----------



## Goro (7 Novembre 2018)

L'Inter come detto andrà lontano, in Europa non sono abituati a confrontarsi con il metodo "Di Matteo"...saranno un avversario rognosissimo per chiunque


----------



## hakaishin (7 Novembre 2018)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> L'ho detto già tempo fa, la squadra che interromperà la striscia di scudetti bianconeri sarà l'Inter. Chiaramente non a breve, ne farete una quindicina di fila minimo, ma loro sono gli unici che possono avvicinarsi per rosa e aumento del fatturato.



Non ne sono cosi sicuro


----------



## KILPIN_91 (7 Novembre 2018)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> L'ho detto già tempo fa, la squadra che interromperà la striscia di scudetti bianconeri sarà l'Inter. Chiaramente non a breve, ne farete una quindicina di fila minimo, ma loro sono gli unici che possono avvicinarsi per rosa e aumento del fatturato.



non credo proprio. il Napoli sarà la squadra che interromperà la striscia. ricordo che è già un paio d'anni che il napoli fa i punti che una volta assegnavano lo scudetto...con questa juve ne devi fare 100.
comunque se il milan va in CL,l'anno prossimo sarà una squadraccia da affrontare per chiunque,segnatevelo


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Novembre 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Con le chiappe che si ritrovano questi non mi meraviglierei in un 1-0 al 90 esimo su colpo di schiena di Icardi.



Non ci sei andato lontano


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Novembre 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Siamo propri ridotti male a considerare Icardi fortissimo. Io se fossi nel Real cercherei qualcun altro anche se in effetti c'è parecchia penuria di attaccanti forti giovani.



Si certo è una schiappa...dopo aver segnato a ripetizione in serie A adesso sta facendo gol a grappoli pure in Champions..che altro deve fare?
Ah per la cronaca, ha 25 anni (il "giovane" Neymar è un anno più vecchio di lui tanto per capirsi)


----------



## vannu994 (7 Novembre 2018)

Aspettavo questa partita per dirlo, nonostante tutto hanno dimostrato di potersela giocare con chiunque. Possiamo stare ore a discutere sul fatto che lo scorso anno sono arrivati in champions con una botta di culo e che forse meritava la Lazio, il fatto è che loro sono Li a pareggiare con il Barcellona e noi per colpa di quei delinquenti di Berlusconi e Galliani speriamo di fare risultato con il Betis, con un Settlement che pende sulle nostre teste. Complimenti ai cugini in questo caso e speriamo di ritrovarli presto nei palcoscenici che ci competono e che sono sempre stati la nostra giusta dimensione. 
P.S. fosse andata la Lazio avremmo goduto tutti come ricci ma sarebbe oggettivamente stato un male per il calcio italiano, avrebbero fatto si e no 4 punti nel girone.


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Novembre 2018)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> Aspettavo questa partita per dirlo, nonostante tutto hanno dimostrato di potersela giocare con chiunque. Possiamo stare ore a discutere sul fatto che lo scorso anno sono arrivati in champions con una botta di culo e che forse meritava la Lazio, il fatto è che loro sono Li a pareggiare con il Barcellona e noi per colpa di quei delinquenti di Berlusconi e Galliani speriamo di fare risultato con il Betis, con un Settlement che pende sulle nostre teste. Complimenti ai cugini in questo caso e speriamo di ritrovarli presto nei palcoscenici che ci competono e che sono sempre stati la nostra giusta dimensione.
> P.S. fosse andata la Lazio avremmo goduto tutti come ricci ma sarebbe oggettivamente stato un male per il calcio italiano, avrebbero fatto si e no 4 punti nel girone.



l'ultimo anno di Allegri anche se eravamo morti in Serie A, pure noi siamo riusciti a pareggiare in casa 1-1 contro il Barcellona


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Novembre 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> l'ultimo anno di Allegri anche se eravamo morti in Serie A, pure noi siamo riusciti a pareggiare in casa 1-1 contro il Barcellona



Fanno a bene a giocare così..il loro obbiettivo OGGI non è ne incantare l'Europa ne vincere la coppa ma passare il girone, sperare in un sorteggio buono e puntare ai quarti. Sono tanti soldi in ballo e una visibilità che nel processo di crescita fanno la differenza.

E attenzione, vedo una champions abbastanza penosa quest'anno..col giusto cul0 possono arrivare anche in semifinale dove un anno fa c'era la Rometta


----------



## vannu994 (7 Novembre 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> l'ultimo anno di Allegri anche se eravamo morti in Serie A, pure noi siamo riusciti a pareggiare in casa 1-1 contro il Barcellona



Ma infatti ho maledetto Berlusca e il Gallo, se siamo in questa situazione è colpa loro...


----------



## Pitermilanista (7 Novembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Inter - Barcellona, quarta partita del girone di Champions League. Le due squadre si ritrovano di fronte dopo la vittoria dei catalani nella partita di andata.
> 
> Inter - Barcellona si giocherà martedì 6 novembre 2018 alle ore 21 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> ...



Partita più importante dell'Inter dal 2011 a oggi, record d'incasso, entusiasmo alle stelle, forma strepitosa, rosa più forte dai tempi del triplete a sentire i loro commenti da trinariciuti. Barcellona abbastanza disinteressato, rilassato, un po' rattoppato. 

Risultato: li hanno presi a pallate dal primo al novantesimo, in casa loro.

Continuo a dire che trattasi di squadra sopravvalutata in momento di forma particolare e sorte amica, esattamente come fino a dicembre dell'anno scorso.
Ci sono tutte le possibilità di finir loro davanti, con un mercato invernale fatto come si deve.


----------



## vannu994 (7 Novembre 2018)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Partita più importante dell'Inter dal 2011 a oggi, record d'incasso, entusiasmo alle stelle, forma strepitosa, rosa più forte dai tempi del triplete a sentire i loro commenti da trinariciuti. Barcellona abbastanza disinteressato, rilassato, un po' rattoppato.
> 
> Risultato: li hanno presi a pallate dal primo al novantesimo, in casa loro.
> 
> ...



Rispetto la tua opinione, ma io tutte queste possibilità non le vedo sono sincero. In primis dobbiamo aspettare il verdetto della UEFA, se arriva una stangata il mercato a Gennaio non sarà di grande aiuto, secondo si possono rinforzare anche loro a Gennaio, terzo hanno una rosa molto più lunga della nostra e di diverso spessore, per capirsi loro in panchina hanno Keita e noi Borini. Poi è vero che nel calcio non si sa mai, non sempre "vince" la favorita e le stagioni cambiano con 3 partite, e questo è il bello in realtà. Al momento però non vedo tutte queste possibilità di poter arrivargli davanti. Anzi mi preoccupo più per quel che ci guardano da dietro.


----------



## varvez (7 Novembre 2018)

Scusate l'OT, ma leggere di Lukaku scarpone non si può proprio...


17
15
10
18
25
16

in Premier League e nelle prime stagioni nemmeno titolare, l'anno scorso 5 gol in 8 presenze in Champions. Se questo è uno scarpone...


----------



## Black (7 Novembre 2018)

ho visto la sintesi ora.... questi sculano sempre. E' una cosa incredibile. Doveva finire 3-0 per il Barca e invece strappano pure il pareggino...


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Novembre 2018)

Questa inter sarebbe da studiare.
Presi a pallonate per 90' pareggiano col primo tiro in porta allo scadere.
Gol che nasce come al solito da un'azione sporca e dentro l'azione sporca c'è sempre lo zampino di vecino.
Sul piano del gioco e della qualità ne escono con le ossa rotte, al cospetto del barcellona sembrano una squadra di serie B.
Però intanto fanno pure punti, bontà loro, e sono pure con un piede agli ottavi.
I numeri nel calcio non dicono tutto e questa inter ne è la prova vivente.
Forse è meglio se spalletti si dedica al lotto viste le doti .


----------



## Davidoff (7 Novembre 2018)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> non credo proprio. il Napoli sarà la squadra che interromperà la striscia. ricordo che è già un paio d'anni che il napoli fa i punti che una volta assegnavano lo scudetto...con questa juve ne devi fare 100.
> comunque se il milan va in CL,l'anno prossimo sarà una squadraccia da affrontare per chiunque,segnatevelo



Il Napoli per avere una minima speranza di competere dovrebbe fare quello che non farà mai, cioè comprare 2-3 campioni che alzino l'asticella e permettano di vincere le partite bloccate e al tempo stesso sperare che la Juventus canni completamente almeno un paio di campagne acquisti, cosa fantascientifica. Non avranno mai la forza economica per colmare il gap mentre l'Inter, se continua ad andare regolarmente in CL, alla lunga potrebbe farcela. Naturalmente la condizione necessaria è che i bianconeri negli anni sbaglino a sostituire molti dei loro giocatori, perché al momento sono ingiocabili per chiunque. Quest'anno faranno 110 punti pur giocando svogliati e col freno a mano tirato.


----------



## RickyB83 (7 Novembre 2018)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Il Napoli per avere una minima speranza di competere dovrebbe fare quello che non farà mai, cioè comprare 2-3 campioni che alzino l'asticella e permettano di vincere le partite bloccate e al tempo stesso sperare che la Juventus canni completamente almeno un paio di campagne acquisti, cosa fantascientifica. Non avranno mai la forza economica per colmare il gap mentre l'Inter, se continua ad andare regolarmente in CL, alla lunga potrebbe farcela. Naturalmente la condizione necessaria è che i bianconeri negli anni sbaglino a sostituire molti dei loro giocatori, perché al momento sono ingiocabili per chiunque. Quest'anno faranno 110 punti pur giocando svogliati e col freno a mano tirato.




Esatto l'unica è sperare in ricambi non adeguati sopratutto dietro dove i centrali sono una zona importante per non subire goal. Ma Chiellini andrà avanti ancora un bel po' mi sa


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Novembre 2018)

Buciano Sculetti non ne sbaglia una. 

Sarebbe capace di vincere il campionato a colpi di " 1 tiro a partita " .

Incredible.


----------



## Davidoff (7 Novembre 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Buciano Sculetti non ne sbaglia una.
> 
> Sarebbe capace di vincere il campionato a colpi di " 1 tiro a partita " .
> 
> Incredible.



Qualcuno diceva che non è culo, sono cinici. Io non ricordo una squadra fare tanti punti immeritati ed è già il secondo anno di fila che capita, assurdo.


----------



## Roccoro (7 Novembre 2018)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Partita più importante dell'Inter dal 2011 a oggi, record d'incasso, entusiasmo alle stelle, forma strepitosa, rosa più forte dai tempi del triplete a sentire i loro commenti da trinariciuti. Barcellona abbastanza disinteressato, rilassato, un po' rattoppato.
> 
> Risultato: li hanno presi a pallate dal primo al novantesimo, in casa loro.
> 
> ...



Dobbiamo fare un mercato fatto bene, ma di Leo ci possiamo fidare, e ricordiamoci che stiamo senza 70 milioni di acquisti, cioè Caldara e conti
Il Barcellona ieri li ha fatti pareggiare, risultato già scritto, ricordiamoci che anche l'ultimo Milan di allegri pareggiò in casa contro il Barcellona, loro vengono sempre a fare la scampagnata in Italia(non ne capisco il motivo).


----------



## rossonero71 (7 Novembre 2018)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Qualcuno diceva che non è culo, sono cinici. Io non ricordo una squadra fare tanti punti immeritati ed è già il secondo anno di fila che capita, assurdo.


Basta avere un portiere che para e uno che segna e il gioco e fatto, semplice


----------



## EmmePi (7 Novembre 2018)

L'Inter gioca sempre con l'uomo in più: Kulovic


----------



## MasterGorgo (7 Novembre 2018)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> L'Inter gioca sempre con l'uomo in più: Kulovic



Vorrei far notare che il goal di icardi al totteham nasce dal fatto che gli era uscito uno scarpino e per sistemarlo si era attardato quei 6/8 metri tali da concludere libero dal limite e non ammassarsi in area come al solito.
L'apice del fondello. 

Detto ciò spero passino e buttino fuori la juve.


----------



## hakaishin (7 Novembre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si certo è una schiappa...dopo aver segnato a ripetizione in serie A adesso sta facendo gol a grappoli pure in Champions..che altro deve fare?
> Ah per la cronaca, ha 25 anni (il "giovane" Neymar è un anno più vecchio di lui tanto per capirsi)



Appunto.
Io il caso icardi non lo capisco. È schifato dai tifosi avversari ed è schifato da almeno la metà dei tifosi interisti. È assurdo. A 25 anni in un inter oscena, ha segnato 116 gol. Segna sempre e praticamente segna solo lui nell’inter. Ovvio che è un top e andrà a giocare in una squadra top. Al massimo l’ostacolo per la sua carriera può essere wanda


----------



## hakaishin (7 Novembre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Fanno a bene a giocare così..il loro obbiettivo OGGI non è ne incantare l'Europa ne vincere la coppa ma passare il girone, sperare in un sorteggio buono e puntare ai quarti. Sono tanti soldi in ballo e una visibilità che nel processo di crescita fanno la differenza.
> 
> E attenzione, vedo una champions abbastanza penosa quest'anno..col giusto cul0 possono arrivare anche in semifinale dove un anno fa c'era la Rometta



Concordo. Però è innegabile che hanno un colo inimmaginabile. Ieri ne dovevano prendere almeno 4


----------



## hakaishin (7 Novembre 2018)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Il Napoli per avere una minima speranza di competere dovrebbe fare quello che non farà mai, cioè comprare 2-3 campioni che alzino l'asticella e permettano di vincere le partite bloccate e al tempo stesso sperare che la Juventus canni completamente almeno un paio di campagne acquisti, cosa fantascientifica. Non avranno mai la forza economica per colmare il gap mentre l'Inter, se continua ad andare regolarmente in CL, alla lunga potrebbe farcela. Naturalmente la condizione necessaria è che i bianconeri negli anni sbaglino a sostituire molti dei loro giocatori, perché al momento sono ingiocabili per chiunque. Quest'anno faranno 110 punti pur giocando svogliati e col freno a mano tirato.



110 punti 
Non succederà mai


----------



## hakaishin (7 Novembre 2018)

Roccoro ha scritto:


> Dobbiamo fare un mercato fatto bene, ma di Leo ci possiamo fidare, e ricordiamoci che stiamo senza 70 milioni di acquisti, cioè Caldara e conti
> Il Barcellona ieri li ha fatti pareggiare, risultato già scritto, ricordiamoci che anche l'ultimo Milan di allegri pareggiò in casa contro il Barcellona, loro vengono sempre a fare la scampagnata in Italia(non ne capisco il motivo).



Anche l’anno scorso con la juve


----------



## Manue (7 Novembre 2018)

Ragazzi, 
ieri il Barcellona ha dominato in lungo e largo, un altro livello totalmente...

c'è una differenza abissale, 
ogni accelerazione era un'occasione, coutinho non lo vedevano mai, Suarez li ha fatti impazzire, 
in mezzo al campo Naingolann nn ne ha presa una...

Icardi?
E' cinico, potrebbe essere da Real se la squadra gli crea 5 occasioni da gol, 
se invece è lui che deve crearsele, beh... ha dei limiti


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Novembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Appunto.
> Io il caso icardi non lo capisco. È schifato dai tifosi avversari ed è schifato da almeno la metà dei tifosi interisti. È assurdo. A 25 anni in un inter oscena, ha segnato 116 gol. Segna sempre e praticamente segna solo lui nell’inter. Ovvio che è un top e andrà a giocare in una squadra top. Al massimo l’ostacolo per la sua carriera può essere wanda



Oltre a non aver avuto fino ad ora la vetrina internazionale fuori dall'area è assente e ha una tecnica approssimativa.
Nel calcio di oggi dove è richiesta tecnica importante ai difensori pensa un pò quanto se ne richieda al centravanti.
Giusto per capirci, nell'appoggio che da ai compagni non ha i piedi meglio di pavoletti.
Higuain , in questa peculiarità, gli potrebbe far scuola calcio.
Che poi in area icardi è una sentenza è chiaro ma non basta, non in un top club.
O vogliamo credere alla leggenda del genio incompreso? Gioca nell'inter, mica nel campionato armeno.


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Novembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Concordo. Però è innegabile che hanno un colo inimmaginabile. Ieri ne dovevano prendere almeno 4



è vero hanno molta fortuna..confido appunto in quella..perché poi gira come è successo un anno fa..
In ogni caso vinceranno nulla e noi come Milan dobbiamo puntare solo a fare la corsa al 4° posto..poi si vedrà..



hakaishin ha scritto:


> 110 punti
> Non succederà mai



110 no..ma per me ne farete 107


----------



## Lambro (7 Novembre 2018)

MasterGorgo ha scritto:


> Vorrei far notare che il goal di icardi al totteham nasce dal fatto che gli era uscito uno scarpino e per sistemarlo si era attardato quei 6/8 metri tali da concludere libero dal limite e non ammassarsi in area come al solito.
> L'apice del fondello.
> 
> Detto ciò spero passino e buttino fuori la juve.



Bè e cosa dire del gol fatto contro di noi , con Gigio e Musacchio a fare la frittata e del gol fatto ieri su rimpallo nel tiro di Vecino.
Però una cosa va detta, ed è piuttosto evidente da qualche anno, anche nella prima Inter del Mancini bis, giocano molto sopra ritmo e lo fanno con grande rabbia agonistica.
Poi pero' crollano in inverno dopo la sosta, forse perchè anche mentalmente danno veramente il 110% in autunno chissà.
Anche ieri sera pur essendo inferiori per tutta la partita hanno trovato la forza agonistica di fare fagiolate di buttare veramente il cuore oltre l'ostacolo.
L'inter è una delle squadre con maggior furore agonistico d'italia.


----------



## Lollo interista (7 Novembre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Oltre a non aver avuto fino ad ora la vetrina internazionale fuori dall'area è assente e ha una tecnica approssimativa.
> Nel calcio di oggi dove è richiesta tecnica importante ai difensori pensa un pò quanto se ne richieda al centravanti.
> Giusto per capirci, nell'appoggio che da ai compagni non ha i piedi meglio di pavoletti.
> Higuain , in questa peculiarità, gli potrebbe far scuola calcio.
> ...



Tecnica APPROSSIMATIVA ce la può avere Pavoletti, non Icardi


----------



## hakaishin (7 Novembre 2018)

Manue ha scritto:


> Ragazzi,
> ieri il Barcellona ha dominato in lungo e largo, un altro livello totalmente...
> 
> c'è una differenza abissale,
> ...



Che dovessero straperdere non c’è dubbio.
Icardi è uno splendido finalizzatore e al real farebbe caterve di gol


----------



## hakaishin (7 Novembre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Oltre a non aver avuto fino ad ora la vetrina internazionale fuori dall'area è assente e ha una tecnica approssimativa.
> Nel calcio di oggi dove è richiesta tecnica importante ai difensori pensa un pò quanto se ne richieda al centravanti.
> Giusto per capirci, nell'appoggio che da ai compagni non ha i piedi meglio di pavoletti.
> Higuain , in questa peculiarità, gli potrebbe far scuola calcio.
> ...



Ripeto 116 gol in una squadra non certo fortissima...questo non conta?
È diverso da Higuain,sono 2 giocatori diversi. Icardi penso oggi sia più forte


----------



## hakaishin (7 Novembre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> è vero hanno molta fortuna..confido appunto in quella..perché poi gira come è successo un anno fa..
> In ogni caso vinceranno nulla e noi come Milan dobbiamo puntare solo a fare la corsa al 4° posto..poi si vedrà..
> 
> 
> ...



Ma che 107
Raga non sarà mai cosi  Vi siete fatti questa idea ormai..


----------



## hakaishin (7 Novembre 2018)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Tecnica APPROSSIMATIVA ce la può avere Pavoletti, non Icardi



È il nuovo trezeguet per come la penso io...
David aveva più tecnica ma icardi non ha una tecnica approssimativa,anzi. E poi fa pure tanti assist


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Novembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma che 107
> Raga non sarà mai cosi  Vi siete fatti questa idea ormai..



Scusa eh, ma avete fatto 102 punti nel 2014..oggi siete nettamente superiori ad allora..

35 vittorie; 2 pareggi, 1 sconfitta.

Per me finirete così la stagione


----------



## hakaishin (7 Novembre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Scusa eh, ma avete fatto 102 punti nel 2014..oggi siete nettamente superiori ad allora..
> 
> 35 vittorie; 2 pareggi, 1 sconfitta.
> 
> Per me finirete così la stagione


 quel record era frutto della follia di conte. Ad allegri non frega nulla è c’è un altra mentalità nel bene o nel male


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Novembre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> O vogliamo credere alla leggenda del genio incompreso? Gioca nell'inter, mica nel campionato armeno.



So che è difficile da credere ma guardate che Icardi sono anni che RESPINGE offerte perché a lui piace stare all'Inter..se si mettesse sul mercato domani avrebbe la fila..
Uno così in Premier farebbe 30-35 gol ad occhi chiusi


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Novembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> quel record era frutto della follia di conte. Ad allegri non frega nulla è c’è un altra mentalità nel bene o nel male



Avete una panchina dove le terze linee sono meglio dei titolari del 90% delle avversarie..ti ricordo che siete a 4 double consecutivi...


----------



## hakaishin (7 Novembre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> So che è difficile da credere ma guardate che Icardi sono anni che RESPINGE offerte perché a lui piace stare all'Inter..se si mettesse sul mercato domani avrebbe la fila..
> Uno così in Premier farebbe 30-35 gol ad occhi chiusi



No alt. Solo la juve lo ha cercato fino ad un certo punto. A lui interessano solo i soldi e soprattutto a Wanda che sta spennando l’inter da anni. Loro tengono per le palle l’inter da anni. Nessuna top ha fatto offerte importanti per icardi. Nel momento in cui gli offriranno il doppio scapperà via. Poi lui stesso ha detto che del calcio non gli frega nulla..


----------



## hakaishin (7 Novembre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Avete una panchina dove le terze linee sono meglio dei titolari del 90% delle avversarie..ti ricordo che siete a 4 double consecutivi...



Ma come vedi l’anno scorso abbiamo vinto all’ultima giornata. Avete la tendenza a farla troppo facile..


----------



## Platini65 (7 Novembre 2018)

Icardi è quello che una volta si chiamava "centravanti".
Non supporta la squadra, ma quando gli arriva una palla giocabile la butta dentro.
Non mi fa impoazzire ma è molto concreto ed efficace.
Ultimamente ne sculano molte all ultimo secondo.


----------



## Roccoro (7 Novembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Anche l’anno scorso con la juve



Anche la Juve, ma ci sarebbe ancor di più la partita all'Olimpico contro la Roma.
Il Barcellona come viene in Italia non vince mai, non ricordo neanche una loro vittoria in Italia nei tempi recenti


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Novembre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> So che è difficile da credere ma guardate che Icardi sono anni che RESPINGE offerte perché a lui piace stare all'Inter..se si mettesse sul mercato domani avrebbe la fila..
> Uno così in Premier farebbe 30-35 gol ad occhi chiusi



Certo, i gol li sa fare.
I suoi limiti sono altri. Ma non è detto che chi cerca un centravanti sia disposto a sposare i suoi limiti.


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Novembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ripeto 116 gol in una squadra non certo fortissima...questo non conta?
> È diverso da Higuain,sono 2 giocatori diversi. Icardi penso oggi sia più forte



Prendi i più grandi clubs del momento, poi prendi i centravanti di ognuna e vedi il lavoro tattico che gli viene chiesto.
Icardi quelle cose non le sa fare.
Dovrebbe trovare un clubs che punta su icardi e ne sposi i limiti ma l'argentino non è universale per tipo di gioco.
E' un gradissimo finalizzatore, e non è poco. Ovviamente.


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Novembre 2018)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Tecnica APPROSSIMATIVA ce la può avere Pavoletti, non Icardi



Ho specificato fuori area.
Sei interista?
Dovresti allora conoscere la 'grande' mole di gioco che maurito fa fuori area.
Grande e di qualità.
Icardi è un finalizzatore nato ma mai saprebbe fare ciò che fanno benzema, Lewandowski, aguero per la squadra.
In una squadra di guardiola ad esempio dubito ci potrebbe giocare o al fianco di messi.
Parliamo del top del top.


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Novembre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Certo, i gol li sa fare.
> I suoi limiti sono altri. Ma non è detto che chi cerca un centravanti sia disposto a sposare i suoi limiti.



Icardi sa cosa succede in area 5 secondi prima degli altri. E' assolutamente immarcabile, il migliore al mondo nello smarcamento.
I limiti che ha sono quelli che conosciamo, ma sarei curioso di vederlo in una squadra più tecnica e offensiva tipo il Real o simili, dove le occasioni in area vengono create con più frequenza e precisione.
In Italia amiamo attaccanti come lui, all'estero meno. Sarei curioso.


----------



## Jino (7 Novembre 2018)

L'Inter è incredibile comunque, continua a vincere o pareggiare all'ultimo, dopo esser stati presi a pallonate...una volta è un caso, due pure, tre anche...ma arrivati a questo punto è una loro precisa caratteristica, punto.


----------



## Jino (7 Novembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Icardi sa cosa succede in area 5 secondi prima degli altri. E' assolutamente immarcabile, il migliore al mondo nello smarcamento.
> I limiti che ha sono quelli che conosciamo, ma sarei curioso di vederlo in una squadra più tecnica e offensiva tipo il Real o simili, dove le occasioni in area vengono create con più frequenza e precisione.
> In Italia amiamo attaccanti come lui, all'estero meno. Sarei curioso.



Icardi pure mio padre interista lo critica da sempre....ed io da sempre gli dico, sarà brutto da vedere, sarà tecnicamente limitato, ma segna quasi un gol a partita, spesso decisivi, cosa prentedi di più!?


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Novembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Icardi sa cosa succede in area 5 secondi prima degli altri. E' assolutamente immarcabile, il migliore al mondo nello smarcamento.
> I limiti che ha sono quelli che conosciamo, ma sarei curioso di vederlo in una squadra più tecnica e offensiva tipo il Real o simili, dove le occasioni in area vengono create con più frequenza e precisione.
> In Italia amiamo attaccanti come lui, all'estero meno. Sarei curioso.



Io francamente lo vedo in grosse difficoltà nel fraseggio negli ultimi 30 metri. 
Poi in area è un cobra, chiaro. Ma quel che fanno higuain, lewa, aguero, suarez, mandzukic e tutti i grandi colleghi col 9 sulle spalle non lo vedo nelle corde di maurito.
Magari mi sbaglio eh.
Ma nel calcio di oggi si richiede tecnica al centrale di difesa, immagina al centravanti.
Le dinamiche di gioco sono cambiate e il centravanti deve aver un bagaglio tecnico immenso.
Dentro l'area però icardi è come tutti questi colleghi se non più forte.


----------



## Jino (7 Novembre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io francamente lo vedo in grosse difficoltà nel fraseggio negli ultimi 30 metri.
> Poi in area è un cobra, chiaro. Ma quel che fanno higuain, lewa, aguero, suarez, mandzukic e tutti i grandi colleghi col 9 sulle spalle non lo vedo nelle corde di maurito.
> Magari mi sbaglio eh.
> Ma nel calcio di oggi si richiede tecnica al centrale di difesa, immagina al centravanti.
> ...



Il classico nove alla Icardi tornerà di moda...il calcio è ciclico...per me siamo già al tramonto del tiki taka, del falso nueve e menate simili...per me a breve si tornerà alle due punte, al classico centravanti ed alla mezzapunta...


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Novembre 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Icardi pure mio padre interista lo critica da sempre....ed io da sempre gli dico, sarà brutto da vedere, sarà tecnicamente limitato, ma segna quasi un gol a partita, spesso decisivi, cosa prentedi di più!?



Gli interisti, bisogna riconoscerlo, hanno sempre avuto grandissimi centravanti, alcuni veramente leggendari. Negli altri ruoli magari meno, ma centravanti eccezionali.
Anche io ho amici interisti che di lamentano di Icardi e anche io gli dico che se avessero avuto i centravanti che abbiamo avuto noi dopo Inzaghi... i vari Bacca, Lapadula, Destro, Torres... non avrebbero il coraggio di lamentarsi di Icardi!


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Novembre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io francamente lo vedo in grosse difficoltà nel fraseggio negli ultimi 30 metri.
> Poi in area è un cobra, chiaro. Ma quel che fanno higuain, lewa, aguero, suarez, mandzukic e tutti i grandi colleghi col 9 sulle spalle non lo vedo nelle corde di maurito.
> Magari mi sbaglio eh.
> Ma nel calcio di oggi si richiede tecnica al centrale di difesa, immagina al centravanti.
> ...



Si è come dici tu, anche secondo me. Va detto però che Icardi ha anche margini di miglioramento, in fin dei conti è il primo anno che gioca in Champions in vita sua e in questi anni ha giocato con compagni mediocri.
Per me se si alza il livello tecnico della squadra si alza anche il suo contributo alla manovra, tecnicamente Icardi non è certo uno sprovveduto, pur restando uno specialista di area di rigore.


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Novembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Gli interisti, bisogna riconoscerlo, hanno sempre avuto grandissimi centravanti, alcuni veramente leggendari. Negli altri ruoli magari meno, ma centravanti eccezionali.
> Anche io ho amici interisti che di lamentano di Icardi e anche io gli dico che se avessero avuto i centravanti che abbiamo avuto noi dopo Inzaghi... i vari Bacca, Lapadula, Destro, Torres... non avrebbero il coraggio di lamentarsi di Icardi!



Non ci si può lamentare di icardi però io volevo dire che il guardiola di turno quando osserva i più grandi attaccanti in circolazione e li mette sulla lista della ricchissima spesa da presentare al suo presidente non è cosi ovvio come vogliamo credere che ci sia icardi tra i papabili.
Noi tifosi abbiamo negli occhi i tanti gol ma le valutazioni tecniche sono più profonde.


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Novembre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non ci si può lamentare di icardi però io volevo dire che il guardiola di turno quando osserva i più grandi attaccanti in circolazione e li mette sulla lista della ricchissima spesa da presentare al suo presidente non è cosi ovvio come vogliamo credere che ci sia icardi tra i papabili.
> Noi tifosi abbiamo negli occhi i tanti gol ma le valutazioni tecniche sono più profonde.



Certo ho capito il tuo discorso. Quando si parla di top naturalmente si guarda a tutti gli aspetti.

Tuttavia è meglio uno come Icardi o uno come Benzema? Sono ragionamenti che i tecnici fanno, sicuramente, però per me uno che finalizzi il gioco è indispensabile in ogni squadra e se il tuo centravanti segna poco è un grosso problema.


----------



## hakaishin (7 Novembre 2018)

Roccoro ha scritto:


> Anche la Juve, ma ci sarebbe ancor di più la partita all'Olimpico contro la Roma.
> Il Barcellona come viene in Italia non vince mai, non ricordo neanche una loro vittoria in Italia nei tempi recenti



Ora che mi ci fai pensare è vero...


----------



## hakaishin (7 Novembre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Prendi i più grandi clubs del momento, poi prendi i centravanti di ognuna e vedi il lavoro tattico che gli viene chiesto.
> Icardi quelle cose non le sa fare.
> Dovrebbe trovare un clubs che punta su icardi e ne sposi i limiti ma l'argentino non è universale per tipo di gioco.
> E' un gradissimo finalizzatore, e non è poco. Ovviamente.



Guarda il bayern del triplete o anche prima che ha sempre avuto un finalizzatore con 2 ali forti...anche mandzukic fece un sacco di gol in quel modo (unica volta nella sua carriera)
In una squadra come il real fare un botto di gol e poi icardi fa un sacco di assist. Lui e kane sono gli attaccanti de futuro. Lewa, suarez, Higuain,cavani stanno per avviarsi alla fine...


----------



## hakaishin (7 Novembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Icardi sa cosa succede in area 5 secondi prima degli altri. E' assolutamente immarcabile, il migliore al mondo nello smarcamento.
> I limiti che ha sono quelli che conosciamo, ma sarei curioso di vederlo in una squadra più tecnica e offensiva tipo il Real o simili, dove le occasioni in area vengono create con più frequenza e precisione.
> In Italia amiamo attaccanti come lui, all'estero meno. Sarei curioso.


Ragazzi, in una squadra oscena icardi dal 2013 ad oggi ha fatto 116 gol. In 5 anni. Ma di che parliamo? Ma vi immaginate con gente che sa giocare a calcio quanti ne farebbe?


----------



## hakaishin (7 Novembre 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Il classico nove alla Icardi tornerà di moda...il calcio è ciclico...per me siamo già al tramonto del tiki taka, del falso nueve e menate simili...per me a breve si tornerà alle due punte, al classico centravanti ed alla mezzapunta...



Concordo. Anche perché non ci sono nuovi suarez, Higuain ecc.. kane è già diverso da loro, poi c’è icardi e come dici tu torneranno questi attaccanti


----------



## hakaishin (7 Novembre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non ci si può lamentare di icardi però io volevo dire che il guardiola di turno quando osserva i più grandi attaccanti in circolazione e li mette sulla lista della ricchissima spesa da presentare al suo presidente non è cosi ovvio come vogliamo credere che ci sia icardi tra i papabili.
> Noi tifosi abbiamo negli occhi i tanti gol ma le valutazioni tecniche sono più profonde.



Beh certo uno che spende 65 milioni per mahrez...


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Novembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Beh certo uno che spende 65 milioni per mahrez...



Mahrez è giocatore da calcio di guardiola.
Che poi valga o meno quei soldi è un altro discorso.
Parlo di linguaggio calcistico e peculiarità tecniche.


----------



## hakaishin (7 Novembre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Mahrez è giocatore da calcio di guardiola.
> Che poi valga o meno quei soldi è un altro discorso.
> Parlo di linguaggio calcistico e peculiarità tecniche.



Io voglio solo dire che guardiola non è infallibile e non è l’unico che conosce calcio. Se non vuole icardi non vuol dire che icardi sia scarso o non sia da top team..questo volevo dire. A volte perseguire un’idea di calcio sempre ossessivamente non è un bene


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Novembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Io voglio solo dire che guardiola non è infallibile e non è l’unico che conosce calcio. Se non vuole icardi non vuol dire che icardi sia scarso o non sia da top team..questo volevo dire. A volte perseguire un’idea di calcio sempre ossessivamente non è un bene



E beh, guardiola quel calcio gioca e insegna.
Per lui la palla si gioca sempre e comunque e solo gente dal grande bagaglio tecnico può recitare quello spartito.
Comunque tutti i top clubs europei hanno centravanti che sanno giocare sia in area che fuori area, il centravanti avulso e scarso negli appoggi , nei fraseggi e nel dominio e trasmissione palla è deleterio.
Icardi non è scarso, icardi è una attaccante d'area che dipende dalla manovra ma non è giocatore da manovra.
Penso di non dire che la realtà dei fatti.


----------



## hakaishin (7 Novembre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E beh, guardiola quel calcio gioca e insegna.
> Per lui la palla si gioca sempre e comunque e solo gente dal grande bagaglio tecnico può recitare quello spartito.
> Comunque tutti i top clubs europei hanno centravanti che sanno giocare sia in area che fuori area, il centravanti avulso e scarso negli appoggi , nei fraseggi e nel dominio e trasmissione palla è deleterio.
> Icardi non è scarso, icardi è una attaccante d'area che dipende dalla manovra ma non è giocatore da manovra.
> Penso di non dire che la realtà dei fatti.



Dici il vero assolutamente. Io dico però che messo in contesto di squadra forte e tecnica farebbe 50 gol. Ripeto stile bayern del triplete


----------

